# 1897 Butchered What a shame.



## jkent (Mar 15, 2014)

I know this bike may have been rough but What was the since in slicing the damn thing up like this? It would have been better just as a wall hanger that to end it's life like this.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Cir...617?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cde19f811


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 15, 2014)

*cut up*

yes your right what a shame from bicycle larry


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2014)

Seller says it was sold, but shipping was too expensive. Here she is before the massacre

http://m.ebay.com/itm/251450445946?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 15, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Seller says it was sold, but shipping was too expensive. Here she is before the massacre
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/251450445946?nav=SEARCH




Now I'm depressed.  Chopped it, just to fit in a box.  This seller is officially banned from buying and selling bikes.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 15, 2014)

I had been watching that bike...


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2014)

Before:







On the butcher's block:


----------



## vincev (Mar 15, 2014)

MAybe a little  Oxalic acid ,steel wool and a toothbrush may help.


----------



## Duck (Mar 15, 2014)

vincev said:


> MAybe a little  Oxalic acid ,steel wool and a toothbrush may help.



 I prefer the rusty, patina look, myself.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 15, 2014)

*In the initial .. whole-bike listing ... opening bid asked $200 with shipping listed at $37.15  ... NO SALE ...

Now, it comes to pass .. the same unit ... chopped up into manageable pieces ... LESS a lotta steel in comparison to initial 
offering ... opening bid asked $250 with FREE economy shipping.

Look .. those of you that know me understand i REALLY like stories that have an edgy-ness about them .. whether you are 
doin' the tellin' .. or i am doin' the tellin'.

But THAT seller takes "Edgy" ... and kicks it up to CREEPY and DISGUSTING ......

I've already rolled thru ten 'Hail Mary's' in an effort to rid myself of the thought of the seller's behavior regarding his destructive 
bent .. and let me assure all .. that THIS HAS DONE ABSOLUTELY NO GOOD ... you cannot un-think a thought or a perception.

.... believe i'll go for a walk .. spark a decent 45-cent cigar ...... but how far am i going to have to walk to flush THESE THOUGHTS ??*

Perhaps all the way to the *Tiny Ballerina Sewer and Septic-Tank Service* in beautiful Enon, Ohio. 

Maybe they are looking for a _volunteer _worker ......



========================================================================================================
========================================================================================================


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 15, 2014)

Dittos what Hoofhearted said. Makes me like antique dealers even less then I do now.


----------



## jkent (Mar 15, 2014)

That bike was completely restorable BEFORE it was Butchered to death. I never seen the first listing or I would definitely have at least tried to buy the bike.  I have seen these bikes in a lot worse condition come back to life. This is beyond disgusting. TOTTALY depressing!  
JKent


----------



## vincev (Mar 15, 2014)

Someone should tell the seller that they would have offered $400 for just the frame.lol


----------



## walter branche (Mar 15, 2014)

*i have a similar frame for 150.00*

150.00 plus shipping , rusty,crusty,dusty, crap,. ready to ship ,not worth dulling my hacksaw blade


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 15, 2014)

Someone should ask the seller if they still have all of the separate pieces they hack sawed apart.
Maybe it can all be glued back together!    ~ bad humor ~
That mid 1890's bike still had some potential with the original brake set up, early pedals, seat frame , coasting pegs, rusty, but straight frame & fork, etc. 
Sad, but the damage is already done and there are some usable parts in that pile for someone anyway!! :eek:
They really could have sold all of the parts separately, instead of the "chop-shop" mentality.......


----------

